# Pushing up daisies



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

The fun way................


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

*Great job! Don't you love when things come together?*


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

You did a really great job!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very nice Vlad..
I like his wings I mean leaves.
(nice pillars behind that too)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a riot! Great prop.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Niiiiccce.
You could leave that out all year.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

he looks so happy!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

What do you feed him?

"Any thing he wants!"


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great Job Vlad!!! Wish my plants would grow that tall!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you all. I do believe he's coming to my office after the season, lol. I have so many plants in there now, even he might go unnoticed!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So does this mean your haunt is up? When can we come? My daughter is working at a Spirit near you part time.Love to see the Master's Haunt!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Your plant is lovely, Vlad. It looks like it might need a little fertilizer though...I suggest using some blood meal


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Next double feature - Pushing Up Daisies vs The Little Shop of Horrors

This is one fun prop. We need plants like this in our office to scare salesmen away.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Great prop Vlad, please take a pic once you get into your office with all the other plants. Maybe make it like a where's waldo except better.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And thank you all again. No Noah, the haunt won't be up until the week of. A combo between worrying about the town, and living next to underage drunken kids. 
 The flower does look slightly different now with his petals shaped, and leaves posed. I'll post more pics when the second one is done, hopefully by the end of the weekend.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Let me guess, you feed it Miracle Gro and human blood, right?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ken you know I love this. Its fantastic and I want some too. Im definately putting this on my list of projects. GREAT JOB!!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is nice Vlad....Like the eyes


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

And thanks yet again, I'll make up a quick how to after Halloween when I have more time. The skull is a lightweight foam one from Michaels, with the back half cut off, the jaw cut away and reattached, and the eyes are from ACC, or I guess now Skeleton store. The frames for the petals are coat hangers. The petal fabric is curtain sheers, and the whole thing is painted over with colored latex.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks fantastic... I love the petals especially. My poor Daisy is in dire need of a paint job and new petals... such neglect... lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks D, his "mate" is almost finished, they should make a cute couple.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Cool prop! I promise...no more RoundUp!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's his favorite drink LewLew lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

He turned out very well. Can't wait to see his partner.

Is that... dare I say it... Christmas garland wrapped around his stem?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Nyx, no, lol, his stem is PVC pipe, with great stuff sprayed on, then patted down to stop the expansion, but still leave a rough bumpy surface.


----------

